# VW/Audi 3366 is stuck in my engine



## vw_spooner (Jul 25, 2004)

Has anyone else experienced the pure joy that is successfully replacing the CCT gasket set and the sheer demotivating frustration of the 'special' tool (really just an allen bolt, but I digress) long story short, the bolt is stuck and won't tighten or loosen. To recap, anyone had this happen to them, and if so, how did you go about getting that bolt out. (so far I have tried a vice grip to apply upward/turning force/torque. 

In advance, thanks.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

vw_spooner said:


> Has anyone else experienced the pure joy that is successfully replacing the CCT gasket set and the sheer demotivating frustration of the 'special' tool (really just an allen bolt, but I digress) long story short, the bolt is stuck and won't tighten or loosen. To recap, anyone had this happen to them, and if so, how did you go about getting that bolt out. (so far I have tried a vice grip to apply upward/turning force/torque.
> 
> In advance, thanks.


No, sorry, that's a new one. Usually they just break.


----------



## vw_spooner (Jul 25, 2004)

*Fantastic*

This was a new one to the local VW dealer service department as well. 

Photo update: Any idea's on what this bolt seems to have lodged itself in, and any suggestions on how to remove it.










Other question; would it be a terrible thing to cut the bolt down, and proceed as normal, or would having a random bolt in the cam tensioner solenoid be a bad thing? :screwy:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Ugh. You must have cross-threaded it. Is it actually limiting the tensioner travel? If so, then I think you need to find a way to get it out. If it's holding the tensioner down, the intake timing is advanced, and you'll be dumping fresh air & fuel out the exhaust, which apart from being stinky and not very environmentally friendly, isn't the best thing for your cat$$$ either.

I do have a couple of ideas, but I don't know if they're good ones...


----------

